# Any Twitch or Youtube live streamers here?



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone here perhaps streams on either of these platforms doing anything music related. I've been thinking about trying it out, if people were at all interested. I would just need ideas on what to do to make it interactive and fun for everyone. It would be focused on music, of course. I was thinking streaming my process on writing arrangements, or something, and people giving feedback. I know it's a very niche (almost nonexistent) market but maybe it could be interesting for some people. 

Anyone got ideas on what would be fun streaming content for this audience?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I once streamed writing some fun orchestral adventure music and a number of people tuned in.


----------

